# SketchUp images



## motownmartin (9 Apr 2008)

How do I get Sketchup images changed into JPEG or Bitmap files :?:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Apr 2008)

Click on File>Export and it should be self-explanatory from there.


----------



## motownmartin (9 Apr 2008)

Lets try it


----------



## motownmartin (9 Apr 2008)

OK so its not perfect  but its getting there


----------



## Shultzy (9 Apr 2008)

That looks ok Martin. If you have sussed making everything a component, then you will have drawn one vertical plank and copied each of the others. Same with the horizontals and the floor panels.


----------



## Pete Robinson (11 Apr 2008)

Martin, i'm impressed!!!
By the way, have now got AutoCad 2008 up and running, FANTASTIC!!!!
I promise to give you a full tutorial one day, you will never look back. I am pleased you are making progress with Sketchup though, and from what I see resembles a workshop design not dissimilar to my own!!


----------



## motownmartin (11 Apr 2008)

Pete Robinson":2w696fs3 said:


> Martin, i'm impressed!!!
> By the way, have now got AutoCad 2008 up and running, FANTASTIC!!!!
> I promise to give you a full tutorial one day, you will never look back. I am pleased you are making progress with Sketchup though, and from what I see resembles a workshop design not dissimilar to my own!!


Yes Pete, its a lot easier to draw and probably cheaper to build :lol: 
To be honest Pete I enjoyed helping you build yours and whats good enough for you is good enough for me.

latest so far, i'm having trouble deleting the excess of the cladding :?


----------



## wizer (11 Apr 2008)

Have a play with intersect Martin


----------



## Pete Robinson (11 Apr 2008)

In AutoCad its called boolean operations - subtract, have a look in the book I leant you as it may be a similar process.
Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## RobertMP (11 Apr 2008)

I used autocad every day for work and initially used it for hobby woodwork design too. I then went through the painful process of un learning autocad ways of doing things and learnt sketchup instead.

Given the choice I would choose sketchup for woodworking now every time.

For sharing sketchup images here I just do a screen capture (alt-print screen) to the clipboard the paste the clipboard into a picture editing program, crop resize and save.


----------



## Pete Robinson (11 Apr 2008)

Robert I know Sketch-up is a well used program by quite a few people and maybe due to price as AutoCad costs around £6000
As you say you prefer to use Sketch-up now I think that all depends on which version of AutoCad you were used to using, it is still the industry standard and I think it always will be because it does everything and more!!!


----------



## motownmartin (11 Apr 2008)

WiZeR":19qmmfg2 said:


> Have a play with intersect Martin



Ooooooooooooeeeeerrrrrrrr Intersect, I can't seem to do anything with that :? try again tomorrow evening


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Apr 2008)

There's no way I could justify the cost or the extreme learning curve of AutoCAD no matter what version it is. It is unrealistic to think the average woodworker should choose AutoCAD over SketchUp considering the price difference and SketchUp's ease of use.

According to a currency converter a moment ago, that £6000 for AutoCAD is $11,892.61US. If I had $11K I could buy a bunch of new tools for my shop or about 23 copies of SketchUp Pro.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Apr 2008)

motownmartin":1jza2eok said:


> Pete Robinson":1jza2eok said:
> 
> 
> > Martin, i'm impressed!!!
> ...



Martin, send me your model so I can see how you're drawing this stuff. I'll show you how to fix the cladding. I'll send you a PM in a moment.


----------



## Pete Robinson (12 Apr 2008)

even when you get it for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Though £100 on books and six months learning, money well spent I tell you!!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Apr 2008)

How come no one is doing any sort of AutoCAD for woodworking tutorials. Those who seem to snub SketchUp are always touting AutoCAD but not one of them has spent any time writing tutorials to help other woodworkers learn the program. On the other hand, I can point to a number of woodworking forums that have woodworkers helping other woodworkers learn how to use SketchUp which is certainly more than capable of doing anything woodworkers need.


----------



## Slim (12 Apr 2008)

I learned AutoCad at university. It is an extremely powerful piece of software. However, unless you are producing architects drawings or engineering blueprints, it is completely unnecessary. The learning curve is huge.

Sketchup is simple, intuitive and FREE. With a rendering program like Podium or Kerkythea, it can produce results equaly as good looking as AutoCad.


----------



## motownmartin (12 Apr 2008)

Dave R":2q3bpfz7 said:


> motownmartin":2q3bpfz7 said:
> 
> 
> > Pete Robinson":2q3bpfz7 said:
> ...


Thanks Dave, your Top Man


----------

